# Gesamten Text aus Datei auslesen und in Variable abspeichern



## buzzom (14. Januar 2010)

Grüße,

ich möchte aus einer Textdatei den gesamten Text auslesen und in eine Variable speichern. Bisher ist es mir jedoch nur gelungen immer nur Zeilenweise, in der while Schleife, den Text zu speichern und auch auszugeben.

Wie kann ich jedoch den gesamten Text in eine Variable ausserhalb der while Schleife übertragen bzw. abspeichern, um den gesamten Text dieser Variable dann weiter verarbeiten zu können?

Danke vielmals.
Buzzi


```
$fp = fopen("http://domain.de/text.txt","r");

 if ($fp)
  {
    while(!feof($fp))
     {
       $text = fgets($fp);
       echo $text;
      }
 
    fclose($fp);
   }
```


----------



## CPoly (14. Januar 2010)

```
<?php
// liest den Inhalt einer Datei in einen String
$filename = "/usr/local/simi.txt";
$handle = fopen ($filename, "r");
$contents = fread ($handle, filesize ($filename));
fclose ($handle);
?>
```

http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.fread.php


----------



## VanHellsehn (14. Januar 2010)

Hi guck dir mal die PHP funktion file_get_content() an 
Hier ist der Link:
http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.file-get-contents.php


----------



## buzzom (14. Januar 2010)

Danke vielmals.

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: Gibt es vielleicht schon ein fertiges Script irgendwo im Netz (ich habe leider keines gefunden), welches den gesamten Text einer Webseite auslesen kann. Alle html tags, javascript und Kommentierungen sind dabei schon ignoriert worde. Eben nur der reine Text der ohne die Programmierung übrig bleibt in einer html Datei.


Vielen dank
buzzi


----------



## player1 (14. Januar 2010)

Es ist jedenfalls möglich, den Textinhalt aus einer HTML zu filtern. Hierzu könnte man alle Elemente durchlaufen und nur deren Textinhalte ausgeben lassen.

Habe mich mal auf die Suche gemacht und dies gefunden. Sieht recht vielversprechend aus:
http://krahulg.wordpress.com/2007/12/30/walking-the-html-dom-tree-in-php/

Mit kleinen Anpassungen kannst du damit Text herausfiltern...

Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.
Johannes


----------



## CPoly (14. Januar 2010)

Guck mal wie weit du mit damit kommst (habe keine Ahnung ob die Funktion taugt.)
http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.fgetss.php


> Diese Funktion ist identisch mit der Funktion fgets(), außer dass fgetss() versucht, vorhandene HTML und PHP-Tags aus dem gelesenen Text zu entfernen.


----------

